# Chicago Retro TV?



## djzack67

Hears it was coming to Chicago but can't find anything on it


----------



## fluffybear

djzack67 said:


> Hears it was coming to Chicago but can't find anything on it


According to RTV's site, it is on WPVN channel 24.


----------



## alnielsen

djzack67 said:


> Hears it was coming to Chicago but can't find anything on it





fluffybear said:


> According to RTV's site, it is on WPVN channel 24.


Yep, it's on 24.1
Initially they had a bit of trouble with satellite reception. It looked like your were watching it through a screen door. That has bee fixed. 24.2 is Tuff TV, by the same people that program RTV. The station, WPVN, now has to fix the signal for that network.
Swing your antenna tward Woodfield Mall, Schaumburg to get the low power signal. Rumor has it the transmitter will be relocating to Trump Tower.


----------



## AntAltMike

If RTV doesn't cut a deal with someone to get some better programming to replace the shows it recently lost, it won't be around much longer. I haven't watched the The Adventures of Robinhood since we got our first antenna rotor back in the early 1960s, and I'm not planning on watching it now.


----------



## boba

AntAltMike said:


> If RTV doesn't cut a deal with someone to get some better programming to replace the shows it recently lost, it won't be around much longer. I haven't watched the The Adventures of Robinhood since we got our first antenna rotor back in the early 1960s, and I'm not planning on watching it now.


Amen brother it's *TRASH TV* now no good old programs.


----------



## AntAltMike

Except for, The Saint.


----------



## fluffybear

boba said:


> Amen brother it's *TRASH TV* now no good old programs.


There is plenty of great programming available if they wanted to go back into the 1950's and early 1960's.


----------



## djzack67

Hmmmm. Can't get it in Andetsonville. might have to wait until signal comes from Trump Tower


----------



## MikeW

Quite bummed about RTV here. I recently moved to Phoenix and can finally pick it up OTA. Gone are all the shows I looked forward to. Additionally, thanks to DirecTVs completely lame method of OTA guide and reception, I am unable to see RTV or ME-TV on my satellite reciever. I must tune to those channels manually on my TV and can't record anything. I was excited about the programming that my DVR was going to receive and it turned out to be a complete bust...thanks to RTV and DirecTV.


----------



## fluffybear

MikeW said:


> Quite bummed about RTV here. I recently moved to Phoenix and can finally pick it up OTA. Gone are all the shows I looked forward to.


You need to be directing your anger at Comcast and not RTV over this one. Comcast pulled a large number of shows from the NBC-Universal library out of the syndication marketplace completely destroying RTV's line-up. While no plans have been officially announced, some think that Comcast is possibly considering setting up their own Retro TV channel for NBC affiliates at some point in the future.


----------



## starshockey

AntAltMike said:


> If RTV doesn't cut a deal with someone to get some better programming to replace the shows it recently lost, it won't be around much longer.
> 
> That's a BIG 10-4 Mike. I bought a Tivo just to record shows off of RTV and now the ones I watched are gone. I was thinking about waiting another quarter and seeing if the programming changed but it sounds like it won't unless they cut a new deal. Not much on Antenna TV I care about either. I wish we had Me TV here in DFW.


----------



## SayWhat?

AntAltMike said:


> If RTV doesn't cut a deal with someone to get some better programming to replace the shows it recently lost, it won't be around much longer.


I'm recording more off it now than ever before. The Naked City and Police Story are good stuff. Also pulling down some Route 66


----------



## LMckin

Antennatv is now available on WJZY 46.2 Charlotte NC

Some of it shows are 
Movies 
Maude
All in Family
Three company
Father know best 
Hazel
Dennis the menace
three stooges 
Ropers
sanford and son

http://www.antennatv.tv/


----------



## LMckin

fluffybear said:


> There is plenty of great programming available if they wanted to go back into the 1950's and early 1960's.


RTV should try get programming package of either MGM or Warner bros and MGM/UA


----------



## fluffybear

LMckin said:


> RTV should try get programming package of either MGM or Warner bros and MGM/UA


Just about all of the Pre-1986 MGM/UA library is owned by Time Warner so it would make sense to try and get programming from both WB and MGM/UA. I doubt Time Warner though would be willing to let their library go for 'barter'..


----------



## Paul Secic

djzack67 said:


> Hears it was coming to Chicago but can't find anything on it


I really like RTV if it was on 24/7 and HD.


----------



## Paul Secic

fluffybear said:


> You need to be directing your anger at Comcast and not RTV over this one. Comcast pulled a large number of shows from the NBC-Universal library out of the syndication marketplace completely destroying RTV's line-up. While no plans have been officially announced, some think that Comcast is possibly considering setting up their own Retro TV channel for NBC affiliates at some point in the future.


Replace Chiller or Slueth and run 50 & 60 shows.


----------



## fluffybear

Paul Secic said:


> Replace Chiller or Slueth and run 50 & 60 shows.


I would not mind that! 
However, the talk seems to be making it a digital sub-channel. This would allow them to carry it on Comcast systems and not having to provide it to systems such as DirecTV and Dish.


----------



## fluffybear

Paul Secic said:


> I really like RTV if it was on 24/7 and HD.


Sadly, RTV moved to a low power station here in the Atlanta area and even with an outside antenna, it is very difficult to receive


----------

